# 50 miles on a mountain bike



## UKCyclist (29 Sep 2010)

I did 30 miles on an MTB on back country roads about a month or so ago and it took me a couple of days recovery, but I think I'm ready to try a 50 miles now. Anyone with experience or advice on using an MTB for this distance?


----------



## dav1d (30 Sep 2010)

UKCyclist said:


> I did 30 miles on an MTB on back country roads about a month or so ago and it took me a couple of days recovery, but I think I'm ready to try a 50 miles now. Anyone with experience or advice on using an MTB for this distance?




Earlier this year, I did a 60 mile trip on a "Bike Shaped Object" Apollo mountain bike, whilst my legs were aching afterwards, I was OK the next day, though not quite recovered for another 60 mile ride.


----------



## Alun (30 Sep 2010)

You should be fine if you've done some cycling in between times. Tyres will make a big difference, if you want to do highish mileages on tarmac you might want to fit semi slicks rather than knobbly MTB tyres.


----------



## RedBike (30 Sep 2010)

I've done a few road sportives on the MTB (complete with knobblies).

I'd travel to events (Meridas) that had a road sportive one day and a MTB merida (sportive for mtbers) the next. As I only wanted to take one bike i'd do both events using the MTB. 

You really want to have a set of slick tyres fitted. However, if this isn't possible pump your existing tyres up to their maximum. 

The MTB was never as comfortable on the road as a road bike and it is (even with slicks fitted) significantly slower. The slugish nature of the bike means you have to work really hard to keep up with a group and you'll tire much quicker than all the road bike riders around you. It also means that most roadies don't like being passed by a slower MTB and will deliberatly increase their speed to prevent you from passing them on a climb or holding their wheel. 

As for any long distance ride make sure you eat well and drink often.


----------



## perplexed (30 Sep 2010)

UKCyclist said:


> I did 30 miles on an MTB on back country roads about a month or so ago and it took me a couple of days recovery, but I think I'm ready to try a 50 miles now. Anyone with experience or advice on using an MTB for this distance?




I did about 30 miles on an MTB a few years ago, and I wouldn't fancy it again!

When I then switched to a hybrid, there was a hell of a difference even in that. Much less hard graft!


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (30 Sep 2010)

Go for it! then your next goal can be a 60 miler...


----------



## rodgy-dodge (30 Sep 2010)

Three of my friends did Whitley Bay to Lake District the other week over two days On MTB's, their advise to me was build up the hours in the saddle before tackling long distances.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Oct 2010)

My 'other bike' (i.e. not the roadie) is an MTB fitted with semi-slicks. I often do 60+ miles on it with panniers etc. It's heavier than the roadie, of course, and slower too, but not so much that it puts me off.


----------



## nosherduke996 (1 Oct 2010)

The secret is hours in the saddle. if you can put up with sitting on a bike for 7 to 8 hrs then the mileage will come, regardless of what bike.


----------



## aoj (1 Oct 2010)

UKCyclist said:


> I did 30 miles on an MTB on back country roads about a month or so ago and it took me a couple of days recovery, but I think I'm ready to try a 50 miles now. Anyone with experience or advice on using an MTB for this distance?




When I bought my Trek 6300 I road it home the 37 mile hilly road route no problems, the lower gearing helped. 

I must have been fitter then because if I now go 10 miles on roads the knobbly tyres feel like hard work. I had some 1.5 x 26 slicks on it for while they were great. 

I mainly use a Felt hybrid which I've evolved into a trekking bike which is faster and more comfortable over mixed road, paths and some forest road terrain, up to 65 miles in one go so far. Hopefully a century later this year.

My Trek is now used just for off road stuff.

With n + 1, a road bike next?


----------

